# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  Մանկական խանութներ (հագուստ, խաղալիք և այլն)

## Apsara

Եկեք այս թեմայում խանութների հասցեների, գների և ապրանքի որակի մասին քննարկումներ անց կացնենք.
Այ հիմա ինձ մանկական բասանոժկայա պետք, մի խանութ մտա 12000 էր, հուշեք որտեղղից գնեմ ոչ թանկ բայց որակյալ կոշիկեղեն տղայիս համար :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Վարդ, երեխաների բոլոր իրերը (որակյանլներն իհարկե) ավելի թանկ արժեն քան մեծահասակինը։ Դեռ հագուստը կարելի է էժանագին բան հագցնել։ Բայց կոշիկի դեպքում, մանավանդ եթե երեխան նոր պիտի սովորի կանգնել ու քայլել... պետք չէ գումարն ափսոսել։ Կոշիկի դեպքում թանկից էժանը չկա։ Եթե կոշիկը նորմալ չեղավ, եթե սուպինատորով չեղավ, երեխայի մոտ հարթաթաթություն ու ծուռթաթություն կձևավորվի, նա դժվարությամբ կսկսի քայլել ու այլ խնդիրներ էլ կառաջանան։ 
Ցավոք սրտի խանութների հարցում խորհուրդ տալ չեմ կարող։ Ուղղակի կոշիկի համար գումարդ մի ափսոսա։ 

Հ.Գ. Էսքան բանը Կորյունի ժամանակ դեռ չէի հասկանում։ Բարեբախտաբար Կորյունի մոտ խնդիրներ չեն առաջացել։

----------


## Apsara

> Վարդ, երեխաների բոլոր իրերը (որակյանլներն իհարկե) ավելի թանկ արժեն քան մեծահասակինը։ Դեռ հագուստը կարելի է էժանագին բան հագցնել։ Բայց կոշիկի դեպքում, մանավանդ եթե երեխան նոր պիտի սովորի կանգնել ու քայլել... պետք չէ գումարն ափսոսել։ Կոշիկի դեպքում թանկից էժանը չկա։ Եթե կոշիկը նորմալ չեղավ, եթե սուպինատորով չեղավ, երեխայի մոտ հարթաթաթություն ու ծուռթաթություն կձևավորվի, նա դժվարությամբ կսկսի քայլել ու այլ խնդիրներ էլ կառաջանան։ 
> Ցավոք սրտի խանութների հարցում խորհուրդ տալ չեմ կարող։ Ուղղակի կոշիկի համար գումարդ մի ափսոսա։ 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Էսքան բանը Կորյունի ժամանակ դեռ չէի հասկանում։ Բարեբախտաբար Կորյունի մոտ խնդիրներ չեն առաջացել։


Ճիշտն ասած գումարը չեմ ափսոսում, բայց տվյալ կոշիկի տեսքը տասներկուհազարի չէր, ինքը կտորից տակն էլ ռեզին, սուպինատորը ինչ ա չգիտեմ,մեկ էլ տղես դեռ չի քայլում, ձևական բասանոժկայա՝պետք, որ տանից դուրս գալուց հագցնեմ: ինձ թվում ա չարժե ձևի համար այդքան փող տալ

----------


## Cassiopeia

Սուպինատորն ապահովում է ոտնաթաթի ճիշտ դիրքը։
Նման ձևական սիրուն բասանոժկաներ էսօր լիքը տեսել եմ Ռոսիա տոնավաճառում՝ 3000-5000 դրամի սահմաններում (սուպինատորով էին)։

----------


## Apsara

> Սուպինատորն ապահովում է ոտնաթաթի ճիշտ դիրքը։
> Նման ձևական սիրուն բասանոժկաներ էսօր լիքը տեսել եմ Ռոսիա տոնավաճառում՝ 3000-5000 դրամի սահմաններում (սուպինատորով էին)։


Վեր, գոնե մոտավոր ասա էդ ինչա ու որ մասում ա, որ իմանամ, թե չէ սխալ բան եմ առնելու վերջը

----------


## Cassiopeia

Վարդ ջան, սուպինատորը բարձիկի նման մի բան ա, որ ուռուցիկ ա դարձնում կոշիկի այն հատվածը, որտեղ կարելի է նկատել հարթաթաթությունը՝


Ու մեկ էլ կոշիկ առնելուց անպայման ուշադիր եղիր, որ տակը պինդ ու հաստատուն լինի, ոչ թե բարակ որ ոնց ծռես, ծռվի։ Ու նաև կրունկի մասում որոշ բարձր հատված ունենա ու դատարկ չլինի, որ երեխան հետագայում ոտքը ուղիղ դնի։ Դիմացը թող բաց լինի, բայց կրունկի մասը անպայման փակ, ինչպես նկարում։

----------

Apsara (07.06.2011)

----------

